# Your RAID has one FAULT disk.??



## mrairbrush (6. Aug. 2009)

Bei mir kommt im ISP Monitor  
critical:
Your RAID has one FAULT disk. Replace as soon as possible!

Personalities : [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] 
md2 : active raid1 sdb3[1]
      482078400 blocks [2/1] [_U]

md1 : active raid1 sda2[0] sdb2[1]
      2104448 blocks [2/2] [UU]

md0 : active raid1 sdb1[1]
      4200896 blocks [2/1] [_U]

unused devices: 

Da scheint wohl etwas schief zu laufen.  Kennt sich da jemand besser aus was das heißt? Google bringt mir nicht viel verwertbares. Ist das ein Hardwaredefekt oder nur softwarebedingt


----------



## Till (7. Aug. 2009)

Das bedeutet dass die Partitionen sda1 und sda3 auf der Festplatte ausgefallen sind und das raid nur noch auf einer Platte läuft. Du musst also wahrscheinlich die Platte sda austauschen und dann das raid neu synchronisieren. Mach aber vorher auf jeden fall ein volles externes backup, falls dabei was schief geht oder der Rechner nicht mehr bootet.


----------



## planet_fox (8. Aug. 2009)

@Till wie läuft das mit dem syncronisieren ab ? festplattentausch dann und dann im rescuemode booten ?


----------



## Till (8. Aug. 2009)

Wenn das raid richtig installiert wurde, also so dass der grub boot manager auf beiden platten installiert ist und nicht nur auf einer (siehe step 6 in diesem Howto  http://www.howtoforge.com/software-raid1-grub-boot-debian-etch-p2) dann kannst Du das system einfach runterfahren, die platte tausvhen und wieder normal booten und dann die 2. raid platte einhängen. Leider ist grub aber nicht immer so installiert, so dass sich das Verhalten des Systems schlecht vorhersagen lässt. Notfalls muss man dann ins reaid system.

Anleitung zum ersetzen einer defekten Platte: http://www.howtoforge.com/replacing_hard_disks_in_a_raid1_array


----------



## Falcon37 (21. Aug. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Wenn das raid richtig installiert wurde, also so dass der grub boot manager auf beiden platten installiert ist


Hab auch einen Ausfall, wie kann ich feststellen ob grub auf beiden Platten installiert ist bzw. war? Mir ist schon klar das man das jetzt auf der defekten Platte nicht mehr checken kann, aber gibt irgendwelche Logs oder so wo es ggf. drin steht?


----------



## Till (23. Aug. 2009)

Also in logs steht das glaube ich nicht drin. In dem Thema bin ich aber nicht so drin, Du kannst ja mal Falko im en Forum fragen.


----------

